# Yaskawa FU mit Profbus



## manfred87 (30 Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Hat schon jemand etwas mit Yaskawa Frequenzumrichter zu tun gehabt?
Ich habe eine Anwendung, bei der ich die Yaskawa FU's über Profibus ansteuern möchte. So weit so gut. Profibuskarten für den FU gibt es und diese sind auch schnell eingebaut.
Aber wie siehts mit der Ansteuerung aus? Gibt es hierzu Beispielprogramme oder sowas ähnliches?? zur Info ich setzte eine VIPA CPU315SB/DPM-SPEED 7 ein.

Danke!


----------



## klausbre (31 Juli 2010)

*Sehr viel sogar...*

... wir sind Partner von Yaskawa, verkaufen deren Umrichter und Servos und setzen diese Geräte erfolgreich bei sehr vielen Kunden ein. Durch regelmäßige Inbetriebnahmen mit unseren Kunden, bleibt auch manchmal bei mir etwas hängen 
Welcher ist es denn (A1000, V1000 oder gar die "alten" E/F/V7???).

Beispielprojekte fordere ich schon seit langem, aber leider gibt es hier nichts vernünftiges. Allerdings ist die S7-Integration auch nicht wirklich schwer.
Was ist den unklar???

Viele Grüße
K. Kilper


----------



## manfred87 (2 August 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.

Wir werden einen V1000 einsetzen. Da ich ein bisschen unter Zeitdruck leide, wäre natürlich ein Beispielprogramm am Besten!


----------



## Nordischerjung (2 August 2010)

Moin,

wir hatten uns diesen FU auch mal angesehen. Deshalb hab ich hier noch ein Paar PDFs gespeichert. 
Eigentlich funktioniert er so wie ein Micromaster.
Wenn du nur STW/ZSW und HSW/HIW benötigst, reicht PPO Type 3.
Der FU wird wie der MM420 angesprochen.
Du musst dir nur das STW zusammen stellen


```
Byte Description Byte Description
0 Operation Command High Byte 0 Drive Status High Byte
1 Operation Command Low Byte 1 Drive Status Low Byte
2 Frequency Reference High Byte 2 Motor Speed High Byte 
3 Frequency Reference Low Byte 3 Motor Speed Low Byte
```
Hier ist die Beschreibung


----------



## klausbre (2 August 2010)

*Doku zum V1000...*

Hallo,

mein Vorgänger hat es schon recht schön beschrieben. Falls Sie Interesse an der Doku haben, dann kann ich Ihnen zum V1000 eine ganze Menge liefern (GSD-Datei, Doku, Doku zum Gerät). Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man
das hier posten kann, aber an eine Mail-Adresse zu verschicken sollte kein Problem sein.

In meinen Augen hat der V1000 einen ausgesprochenen Vorteil zu vielen Wettbewerbern. Er ist fast vollständig vorparametriert. D.h. einfach anschließen und das Gerät läuft (per Digitaleingang auf S1 und analogem Sollwert an A1/AC).

Prüfen sollten Sie für einen einfache Standardanwendung lediglich
E2-01 = Motornennstrom
C1-01, C1-02 = Beschleunigungs- / Verzögerungsrampe (sind mit 10s im
Standard relativ gemütlich eingestellt)
E1-04 = max. Frequenz
evtl. L3-01 falls ein Bremswiderstand angeschlossen werden soll.
(für etwas wildere Anwendungen gibt es noch eine ganze Menge Parameter, aber so sollte der Antrieb erst einmal laufen).

Um den FU dann per Profibus zu betreiben stellt man typischerweise die
Sollwertquelle auf DP (b1-01=3) und ebenso die Freigabequelle (b1-2=3).

Wichtig ist dann noch F6-30 (Knotennummer im Bus) und F6-32 (entscheidet, wie das Mapping der Daten erfolgen soll).

Falls Sie noch mehr Hilfe benötigen, dann müsste ich allerdings mehr über die Anwendung wissen....


----------



## manfred87 (3 August 2010)

Danke für die Infos.
Werds gleich mal ausprobieren!


----------

